# Free grain mites at Tractor Supply



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Bonus bag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Look at all the feces on the corner of the bag>


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Aggravating to say the least. Nothing worse than opening a sack of "powder," (or caca) no thanks to the mites. Oops, there is something worse...opening a sack of moldy feed!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My years of chicken keeping has taught me you can't buy feed from just any place.About 5 yrs ago a feed store opened really close to me so I started going there.I would get laying pellets that was mostly dust,Feather Fixer that was old and moldy straw.Needless to say I went back to my old feed store even tho it's an hour drive round trip.Quality over convenience.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The only elevators or stores around here that do not have grain mites are the places that don't carry Purina.

My experience is that any Purina that has MAS(Massillon Ohio) or MFI (Milford Indiana?)Plant code has or will hatch mites .Then the stores leave till someone buys it... then it leads to a full on explosion.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is really gross. If there's a phone number on the bag, maybe you can get a free bag? 

CQ, I got a bad bag of feather fixer once. It was just a real slow mover. It does pay to go to feed stores that are real busy because they move their feed faster. I switched from feather fixer to all flock as well because all flock is a much faster mover.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I didn't buy them , just took the pic at the store .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got bad grain once. Bugs and moisture I think. Hubby pours the bag into the can and fills the chicken feeders. I smell it and freak. It must have hit air and gotten worse. I emptied all the feeders. I took there grain , but it in a sealed heavy duty trash bag. By the time I got to the feed store, I left the wagon in front of the door and got a refund. I told her it was outside the door. I was not going to touch it.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

That bag is dated July 07 2016. I wouldn't buy feed 4 months old. ( I know you didn't buy it, I was just stating my personal preference ) I got my feed from a local mill/coop that buys grain from local farmers and the bags I get are never more than 2 weeks old. They even have some non gmo and organic options.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I go to a high turnover feed store.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some time back when I had to return a bag of feed to TSC for fines a conversation was started about what the people were told at TSC from the Purina sales person. That feed was fine until it was six months old. Umm, no it isn't. But then the manager had no clue that a bag of powder is not the way crumbles should look.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I use Kalmbach feeds,made here in Ohio.Much better than Purina and the pellets have a pleasant odor.It's also cheaper than the other brand.They even make a starter mix I'm going to try w/ the next batch of chicks(in a few years).


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I use Kalmbach feeds,made here in Ohio.Much better than Purina and the pellets have a pleasant odor.It's also cheaper than the other brand.They even make a starter mix I'm going to try w/ the next batch of chicks(in a few years).


Can you post a feed tag and the price you pay,,Thanks...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I assume you want to see the guaranteed analysis so here it is.If you want to see something else,let me know and I will post that,too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh yeah,it cost less than $14 but don't remember exact price.It is cheaper than Purina and Nutrena and have never been disappointed w/ bag of feed from them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

thanks....


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

What are grain mites?!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> What are grain mites?!!


Grain mites can turn feed granules into powder. The end result is that chickens dont get the proper nutrients in the feed which will effect their health over time. It's always best to return powder-like feed where it was purchased and swap it out or get a refund.
Here's a link:
http://www.nypestpro.com/mites/grainmites.html#.WJ5FQo0zXIU


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks I think my feed might have this


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

take it back!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I quit buying feed from the feed store that's 10 minutes away because of powdered feed but didn't know it was caused by bugs.I went back to my old feed store 30 minutes away, I've never got bad feed from them.Quality over convenience and price.


----------

